# the possibilities of the b12



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

as a b12 owner i cant help but think of all the possibilities for my b12. now i'll appologize now because this wont turn out to be a useful thread but i just want to be able to talk with others about ideas that they have had. well with my car broke down at the moment i've bbeen doing alot of searching online for parts and what not. so i began thinking about how many of nissans car are compatable with one another. so here's my slightly crazy idea... would it be possible to transfer the pulsar gtir powertrain to a b12? now i know it may sound odd but if the demmensions are close enough would you be able to convert the b12 to an FF to AWD, i mean the sr20det swap IS possible so why not the drivetrain as well?granted this is a wonderful fantasyand something that won't be able to happen for along time if at all, what with me being a poor college student living off of ramen, beer, and herbal remedies and barely making enough to pay bills. so i'm poor but I still manage to put in any bit of money to make my car better. but sadly there isnt a whole lot you can do to a ga15(had to swap the engines 3x's), none the less i still love my little b12 i've done minimal engine mods(plt. 4 spark plugs, borg warren, dura blend oil, wires,and fuel addatives) a loud and huge catback exhuast, and here in a week new wheels and tires (15" adr gunmetal split 5 spokes, avenger hp 205/50/r15) foglights plus a few interior things (lights, pedals, tach, shifter) with only a few things i've been making my own unique b12. i just wish there's were more posts on here telling about simple little things like "do the seats from a ser work for an 89? or do the door panels from a gxe work for a stock sentra? what can i say i'm a do it yourselfer i love working on my car and i';m notashamed to do some "ghetto work" i mean heck my roommates and i are making a "racing /gaming chair" so we can play grand tourism 4 with a more realistic feel.( you guys will have to see it when its done, i;m taking pics as we speak.) well anyways.. i've ranted long enough . i hope to hear any ideas for mods or simple how too's
remember kids...nissan owners are a breed of their own.
cez "the h3rbal 3nthuisiast


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

There are a lot of cool little things to do to your car that all can be had pretty cheap at your local boneyard. 

Sport Coupe, you can use:

Front seats (very nice upgarde)
Guage Cluster (see sticky at top of page)
Mirrors (sticky at top of page)
Oh shit handles
Interval wiper setup

From a Pulsar SE you can use:

Front brake set up 
front sway bar (see me if you want upgraded bushings) 
rear sway bar 

I am sure there is some stuff I am missing. I have combed my local boneyards and have found some cool stuff. ie trunk trim kit with light, and I just picked up a set of factory rear deck speaker enclosures. :thumbup:


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you can use the pulsar steering wheel also.. looks nice


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

mines got sport coupe seats, door panels, guage cluster, mirrors, and a pulsar steering wheel. i got all of em for less than $300 in good to perfect condition.
jdm headlights too.
o shit handles r on the way along with int. wipers and power folding mirrors, nx2k brakes, full suspension etc and lastly, jdm bumpers.

u can do a ton of mods to these cars, just find a good nissan boneyard and stock up. 

b12 sentras kick ass cuz they dont break, and u get cool shiat for em for cheap


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

to give you food for thought on the AWD look here.
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=440829 
hope this helps the Imagination.


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

well thanks guys i mean on some of these things i wasnt sure if it would work but now that i've had people confirm my assumtions. now to replace the timing chain guide for the slack side on my ga15 (to say the truth i wish i could just start working on an engine uprade but needless to say i only have so much money, anyways looks liike i'm going to be going to the junk yard to pick up some things if i have enough money after bills and what not.


----------



## BottleFedB12 (Feb 21, 2005)

I also thought about that, I'm not sure what years it was but I know they made a 4WD B12 Sentra Wagon. I was thinking of taking the 4WD setup off of that and using it on my Sedan along with the GTIR Motor/Trans/ect. But you would most likely snap somthing with that much power, so it would all have to be reinforced. Lots of fabrication...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

BottleFedB12 said:


> I also thought about that, I'm not sure what years it was but I know they made a 4WD B12 Sentra Wagon. I was thinking of taking the 4WD setup off of that and using it on my Sedan along with the GTIR Motor/Trans/ect. But you would most likely snap somthing with that much power, so it would all have to be reinforced. Lots of fabrication...


actually if you do a search i've pondered using the sentra wagon awd setup with a CA18DET....using the tranny from the sentra wagon cause it's the same tranny as the stanza wagon 4wd which has a ca20e. for the rear you can replace the diff with a subie with a little fabrication and axles if you make to much power you can always custom order.

edit: just wanted to add that i don't think the sentra wagon drivetrain would do any good if you're going to use an SR20DE except maybe the rear end.


----------



## BottleFedB12 (Feb 21, 2005)

That sounds like the better idea, and could probably be done for a lot less money. I never really did much research on it, just a thought more or less...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Another thing you'll have to contend with is the space for the driveline,and exhaust to run down the center well of the car. my friend has a DSM talon with AWD his problem is he can't get more than 2.5 pipe to runn next to the drive line. you might have to redirect the exhaust a bit.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> Another thing you'll have to contend with is the space for the driveline,and exhaust to run down the center well of the car. my friend has a DSM talon with AWD his problem is he can't get more than 2.5 pipe to runn next to the drive line. you might have to redirect the exhaust a bit.


i think as long as he's not planning on slamming the car i think he'd be ok...but it would be somethign to be aware of.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im not so sure if the CA tranny will accept the 4wd GA-oriented hardware... the gearboxes r not interchangeable.

for 4wd u will have to get the floorpan of a 4wd b12, and weld it into your car. better yet, hold out and find a wrecked 4wd wagon and just buy the whole car. thatll make the swap much easier.

Nissan produced the b12 sedan bodystyle with 4wd for japan, so it would be cool if someone had a 4wd sedan stateside.


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

now i knew about the awd wagan to say the truth there's mid 80's one parked down the road....maybe u'll see if i can buy...anyways. what i was figuring though was to get the tranny and drive train from a pulsar gtir being that they where awd i just figured that would be easier.. but who knows jsut have to see some time. besides i need to replace the timing chain guide on my car before i can do anything ( and here i am with a set of new wheels and tires waiting to put on my car that doesnt run )


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*You don't need an SR20DET to have some 4WD fun!*

Guys,
I just finished the ice racing season up here in NY and my 4WD B12 wagon cleaned house in the Street Legal class on Blizzaks. Not too shabby eh?



























Second place for season points was a Ford ZX2 S/R and third was an Acura Integra with V-Tech.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Guys,
> I just finished the ice racing season up here in NY and my 4WD B12 wagon cleaned house in the Street Legal class on Blizzaks. Not too shabby eh?
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats dude, stick it to those new-fangled cars.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

hey blown...are you allowed to do motor swaps in your ice racing?? You could swap to a CA18DET to ensure that you can sweep to competition. Show them the power of Nissan!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> hey blown...are you allowed to do motor swaps in your ice racing?? You could swap to a CA18DET to ensure that you can sweep to competition. Show them the power of Nissan!


 In studless tire ice racing, you don't need any more power. A turbo would just make the car harder to control wheelspin. The 2.5RS's are harder to beat than the WRX's. The 2.5 RS's have a more linear power delivery. This is some slippery stuff we're racing on!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> In studless tire ice racing, you don't need any more power. A turbo would just make the car harder to control wheelspin. The 2.5RS's are harder to beat than the WRX's. The 2.5 RS's have a more linear power delivery. This is some slippery stuff we're racing on!



i didn't realize that it's studless so good point.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

congrats on the position Blownb !!, nice to see you still doing hardcore with the 4wd


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> congrats on the position Blownb !!, nice to see you still doing hardcore with the 4wd


 Thanks Martin.  

The car surprised a lot of people this year. I ran half of the events with my '93 SE-R and half with the 4WD wagon. Both won races pretty consistently. 









I even had my NX1600 out there too. I rented it to a couple of friends. Here's an neat shot of the 4WD wagon about to pass the NX just before the start/finish line.  











Here's a pic from another weekend where you can see my old red B11 race car in the distance, partially blocked by the white sign. The 13 to 1 twin-Mikuni E16 is still running strong! B11's never die, they just become race cars!


----------



## NAstyed (Nov 22, 2004)

Talking about Interval wiper setup.... how do you do it? i would love to have that fuction in my car, but never heard you can do something with it, can anyone tell me more about it?

Thanks


-ed


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think I can find a 4WD Sentra around here. If I do..I am going to get one. I would like to turn it into a rally car and run it through a huge puddle of mud. I would add a snorkel to make it look meaner.


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

sup guys i havent been on for a while(roomates took the laptop down to southern idaho with them for spring break) but guess what? i blew the freakin engine the day i got my wheels and tires... so here i am with a dead b12... i swear someone must really hate me and not want me to make my b12 a beast..the whole situation sucks but i guess there's a good thing to this all happening. i was able to by a 89 datona es for 50 bucks from one of the other servers at work its in actually great condition (both the interrior and exterrior) considering its an 89... so m y dilema now is. do i keep my b12 and just get another ga15 or make it into an actual project and go for a sr20det or see if i can get a ga16det(yes i know that this sounds strange but a friend wof ours jsut got a 90 240 sx with an sr20det,trust me it huals ass even when he's only going half throttle! he wasnt able to go all out when he gave us a ride last night cuz he still needs to get some new hoses,but its still fast... anyways he was telling me that while he was down in cali or portland at one of the shops they had ga16det's but you had to ctalk to them about prices so who knows maybe i can find a place to store my car and try to do the engine swap or get rid of my b12 and jsut fix up the still running datona damn this just sucks cuz i love my little b12 cuz its my b12 you guys know what i mean? anyways i've rambled on for long enough so i'll let you guys be.


----------



## foreverhardcor (Mar 16, 2005)

*B12*

DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BY ANY MEANS GET RID OF YOUR B12...DON'T GET ANOTHER g15 either, look for either a GA16DE or an SR20DET, personally id go for the GA16DE just cause the swap is easier, anyways good luck, and NISSANS NEVER DIE they just get slower


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

foreverhardcor said:


> DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BY ANY MEANS GET RID OF YOUR B12...DON'T GET ANOTHER g15 either, look for either a GA16DE or an SR20DET, personally id go for the GA16DE just cause the swap is easier, anyways good luck, and NISSANS NEVER DIE they just get slower


If you search the forums on the motor swaps available i think you'll find the SR20DET swap a little more than you think it is. A very good swap is a CA18DE(T). the n/a is a very good engine, and turbocharged it's just as awesome as a SR20DET.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> If you search the forums on the motor swaps available i think you'll find the SR20DET swap a little more than you think it is. A very good swap is a CA18DE(T). the n/a is a very good engine, and turbocharged it's just as awesome as a SR20DET.


 I agree, and there one on ebay right now *with* the AWD 5 speed attached! :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> I agree, and there one on ebay right now *with* the AWD 5 speed attached! :thumbup:


Damn you don't tell me that!! My wife would kill me if i put a bid in for it.

EDIT: Just looked at the engine on Ebay...Would be perfect for stanza wagon or sentra 4wd wagon. It's just what I need for my stanza wagon back home


----------

